# New app sucks



## Pig Vomit (Oct 7, 2015)

I liked the red bar at the bottom when there was a surge in the area. That's gone. For the past 24 hours the earnings tab has said hmmmm...looks like we're having trouble reaching the Uber servers, so I can't see my earnings. When I go to end the ride and I'm in the nav, I have to hit like 4 buttons to get to the place where I can end the ride. Not good.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I like it but its still not as best as it could be. Those little red lines hexxy things are useless and annoying with the pop up that says lowest wait time.

I like being able to monitor surges before going online.

Plus having the map view while offline is helpful.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

My app hasn't changed, and there is no update listed in the store


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> My app hasn't changed, and there is no update listed in the store


 If you're on Android I think they pulled it. Uber Support tweeted this afternoon they were getting a lot of reports of the app crashing & a new one would be forthcoming. Mine didn't crash but went totally bonkers with a flashing white screen...I had to reboot the phone.


----------



## Jamesh (Sep 5, 2015)

The scam continues. The new app is a continuation of the pyramid scheme to add more drivers and most of the app is advertising for that illegal scheme. Uber is the most crooked company that I have seen since the startup of Amway years ago. They put out a new app to advertise for more drivers but do not include a tip add on to retain the drivers that they have.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Jamesh said:


> The scam continues. The new app is a continuation of the pyramid scheme to add more drivers and most of the app is advertising for that illegal scheme. Uber is the most crooked company that I have seen since the startup of Amway years ago. They put out a new app to advertise for more drivers but do not include a tip add on to retain the drivers that they have.


I pity you.


----------

